# Warm start-up problem



## afawal (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey all,

I've got a 2000 2.8L V6 Passat 4-motion. I felt this problem some time ago, but would only happen once in a blue moon so I never really payed attention to it. Now it happens often.

Symptoms:
- When re-starting the car (after being driven and the engine is up to operating temp) it sometimes sputters before it reaches idle. 
- This only happens when the car has been sitting for at least 30 minutes.
- There is no problem starting it up after 5 - 6 hours of sitting.

Other comments:
- Cold start-ups are no problem, fires up perfectly.
- No mis-fires through the rev range.
- No error codes, or MIL light.
- Doesn't feel sluggish, engine still pulls as expected.

Vehicle Info:
Mileage: 165k miles
Timing belt changed with water pump, idler, etc...: 125k miles
Spark plugs changed: 143k miles
Original coil pack.
Original fuel pump and injectors.
Fuel filter has been changed at 100k miles.

Any ideas what the problem might be?

Thanks!


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

I'd start by checking the fuel pressure. I've also heard of type of problem being caused by a bad cam position sensor.


----------

